# Jumeirah village circle



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
The number of developments here is mind boggling and I wonder as to how you would rate them. 3 + bedroom villa, space (both built up area and garden), quality of build are my key criterion.
I saw a few and can't put my head around it. Shamal terrace, mulberry mansion, westar reflections, westar terrace, mirabella etc.... There was another development with European/ Spanish architectural feel with tiles etc but can't remember the name.
What would you recommend. 
I am looking to buy for investment with a long term view. Appreciate your input, thanks.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

If building quality is your concern then you have a lot to be concerned about.

Building standards in the UAE are suspect everywhere. I wouldn't buy a property in the UAE for just that reason.
Good luck

smile and wave


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

please buy several.
Go bankrupt
leave the Country.

your tenants will have a bit of upheaval, but at least they're likely to end up with a marginally more honest Landlord.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am proverbially gobsmacked. In sh'Allah, I should never have you as a landlord....


----------

